# Are there some vehicles that you just can't get a good install in with a Radian?



## nadia105 (Jul 16, 2003)

After having several Marathons (which we LOVE), we got dd a Radian 80 a couple years ago b/c iot was narrow and we could fit 3 across in our Saturn when necessary (main vehicle for kid hauling is a 2002 Venture). We can get a decent install only in the center of the Saturn (with a LOT of effort), I cannot seem to get a tight fit in the van at all, or outboard in the Saturn.

DD is 7.5 and in a HBB 99% of the time (harnessed the other 1%), but I am thinking that the Radian could be great for the new babe due in April. We never used it RF b/c dd was 5 when we got it, maybe the rf install would be easier? I'd put it in the van since we can't fit everyone in that Saturn once there are 6 of us.

Any install tips appreciated!


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Absolutely. Radians are *HUGE* front-back rear facing, *ESPECIALLY* for newborns/young babies, cause' they have to be so reclined. Later on it tends to still be huge cause' its *SO* hard to get an upright install with. I had a raidian briefly but as I couldn't get it installed satisfactorilly I returned it. Definetly try it rfing before baby is born, to be sure. GOod luck!!


----------



## amyhulen (May 22, 2005)

We had a Radian 80 and it absolutely would not fit in the back seat of our 2007 Toyota Tacoma no matter what I did to install it front facing. I ended up having to sell it at a loss because I couldn't return it despite it not being used.


----------



## KaliShanti (Mar 23, 2008)

Installs like a dream in my Hyundai Elantra. This is semi-upright for an older baby.


----------



## KLM99 (Aug 9, 2007)

We have a Radian - not sure what type, but it is super tall when installed rear facing. We have to have the front seat pushed all the way forward in our Mazda 3 (which is a super little car anyway) so we can use it for our son (who just turned one). That said, love it. Just feeling a little scrunched in the passenger seat for a while


----------



## nadia105 (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks mamas. I'll have to give the RF a try some day when I feel like wrestling with the darn thing for a bit.

Maybe I just need to get better with the locking clip to get a tighter fit ff for dd now. I have an awful time trying to use that thing!


----------



## red and lulu (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a Radian 65 rf in my Subaru outback. The passenger seat has to be pushed way up to accommodate the incline of the car seat. It drives me nuts. I can't put it in the middle. FF is fine, but dd isn't ready for that yet. I have found that I can only get a good fit using the latch, if I use the seatbelt its lousy.


----------



## Mrs-Mama (Jul 2, 2007)

We have had good installs with our Radians FFing and RFing in our Saturn Vue and in our Toyota Sienna (8-passenger). At first, DH said he could get a better install using the seatbelt (FFing) than the LATCH but then he figured out some way to pull it tighter even with the LATCH. I really don't see how a Radian would fit in anything RFing unless it is in the middle seat where there is a little bit of opening toward the front...it does take up quiet a bit of space. That is the reason we decided to go with the 8-passenger Sienna...just to give us that middle seat.


----------



## MJB (Nov 28, 2009)

I can install it RFing in about 10 seconds with the seatbelt in my Mazda5. I had it installed with a locking clip and seatbelt in my old Volvo both RFing and FFing; it took some work but that was the locking clip's fault and I actually found the Radian easier than some because of how easy it is to get to the seatbelt under the cover.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

There are definitely vehicles where a belt install of a radian is impossible. There are definitely vehicles where it is impossible to get a radian installed rfing due to room. And there are defintely vehicles where the radian overreclines with time or with taller/heavier kids. So yes, it is not compatible with every vehicle!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs-Mama* 
We have had good installs with our Radians FFing and RFing in our Saturn Vue and in our Toyota Sienna (8-passenger). At first, DH said he could get a better install using the seatbelt (FFing) than the LATCH but then he figured out some way to pull it tighter even with the LATCH. I really don't see how a Radian would fit in anything RFing unless it is in the middle seat where there is a little bit of opening toward the front...it does take up quiet a bit of space. That is the reason we decided to go with the 8-passenger Sienna...just to give us that middle seat.

How often do you have to reinstall rf in the sienna? I have a sienna 8 pass too and would like a rf seat to keep ds rf longer but I'm scared off right now by the radian reviews. How big/heavy is the child you rf in it?

thanks!

-Angela


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Angela I have not heard good things about the Scenera RF in the Sienna.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I have personal experience in an '09 with a rfing Sienna. My son was around 35-36" and 30-33lbs at the time and it overreclined badly. Would have had to reinstall every few days. Bought a complete air and the problem was solved!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Angela I have not heard good things about the Scenera RF in the Sienna.

Exactly- which is why I was wondering the variables here if they had some trick or it was just a little baby or what









I would like a seat to keep ds rf longer than his blvd, but I won't buy a complete air... and other than a radian there's not yet another good choice. Contemplating moving him to the back row at that point but hoping something better hits the market before then OR there is some way to fix the radian install issues.

-Angela


----------



## treeoflife3 (Nov 14, 2008)

I have my 19 month old in an rf xtsl in an 08 prius. The front seat doesn't allow for my husband to be comfortable but its perfect for me. It was a bit more cramped in our 07 elantra but still rideable (and I did ride in it that way, for a 12 hour trip)


----------



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

So DS weighs 32lbs and will outgrow his Britax Boulevard soon and I will have to buy the radian xtsl to remain rearfacing. We will buy a Sienna 2011 7 passenger 4wd soon, will I have troubles with the radian then?


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nia82* 
So DS weighs 32lbs and will outgrow his Britax Boulevard soon and I will have to buy the radian xtsl to remain rearfacing. We will buy a Sienna 2011 7 passenger 4wd soon, will I have troubles with the radian then?

I don't know if they changed the seats for the 2011, but I know the issues continue through 2010. So it's hard to know. There are other 40lb rfing seats, however. So you do have options and you don't have to get a radian.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Exactly- which is why I was wondering the variables here if they had some trick or it was just a little baby or what









I would like a seat to keep ds rf longer than his blvd, but I won't buy a complete air... and other than a radian there's not yet another good choice. Contemplating moving him to the back row at that point but hoping something better hits the market before then OR there is some way to fix the radian install issues.

-Angela

The trick is to get a different seat







. The new Britaxes RF to 40 pounds and so do the new Evenflos. If you need the height for RF I guess you just have to decide if you hate Evenflo or Dorel more than FF







. I have a Complete Air for my 5 yo (only seat on the market she can RF in) and it's fine. Not as solid as the Radian but so much easier to install.

Oh, and does your Sienna have the air bag warning? I know some years do, some years don't...


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
The trick is to get a different seat







. The new Britaxes RF to 40 pounds and so do the new Evenflos. If you need the height for RF I guess you just have to decide if you hate Evenflo or Dorel more than FF







. I have a Complete Air for my 5 yo (only seat on the market she can RF in) and it's fine. Not as solid as the Radian but so much easier to install.

Oh, and does your Sienna have the air bag warning? I know some years do, some years don't...

Yeah, mine has the airbag warning- hard to find and not listed in the same places as some, but I did finally find it









I'll move him to the back row before I buy dorel or evenflo. I can do that (and it can be braced there and the over-rotation doesn't seem to be an issue in the back row. He's getting closer on height than weight, but weight isn't far off (he's 27-28lbs now and seems to be on the same curve as dd- she outgrew her 33lb blvd by height and weight at the same time at 3.5) So I expect I have another year, and then we're talking buying a new seat to keep a 3.5yr old rf.... so... sigh. If we were talking about a barely 2 yr old it would be different.

I'm EVER so pissed that the new britaxes have shorter shells- could just spit nails. I would have bought one if it was higher.

-Angela


----------



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

Those airbag sensors, what do you mean, for the front seats or the 2nd row captain's chairs? I thought as long as the Radian doesn't touch the front or passenger seat we're good?


----------



## Riverdog (Jan 8, 2007)

I have two radians, one forward facing and one rear facing. They are each outboard in my '10 Jeep Patriot, with SOLID installs using latch. The passenger seat is snug, but we can still fit. I can also get solid installs ff in a Hyundai Accent ('03), rf and ff in a Kia Sedona ('03).

I could not ever install safely in an '89 Jeep, or a '95 Nissan Altima. I have not had great luck with seatbelt install due to the narrow frame of the Radian (the seatbelt buckle often gets pulled into the seat). If I couldn't install it with latch, I would probably buy a different seat.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nia82* 
Those airbag sensors, what do you mean, for the front seats or the 2nd row captain's chairs? I thought as long as the Radian doesn't touch the front or passenger seat we're good?

just the front seats. But then you can't brace them in the middle row of a sienna...







so they tend to over-recline.

-Angela


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

We've installed the radian rear facing in the center and outboard in our 1999 Saturn sl2.


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

Angela- I just moved DS to the middle 3rd row in my Sienna, so he could RF in his radian longer. Hes only 2, but almost 35 pounds, so I thought it was the best move. No other carseat I bought would keep him that way longer. It installed much better than in the captains chairs, PLUS, the bracing totally eliminates the over-recline issue, which is great. Just an FYI! Its a pain in the butt to get him in and out, but I guess you have to pick your battles.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amila* 
Angela- I just moved DS to the middle 3rd row in my Sienna, so he could RF in his radian longer. Hes only 2, but almost 35 pounds, so I thought it was the best move. No other carseat I bought would keep him that way longer. It installed much better than in the captains chairs, PLUS, the bracing totally eliminates the over-recline issue, which is great. Just an FYI! Its a pain in the butt to get him in and out, but I guess you have to pick your battles.

Thanks! That's what I'm considering. I figure I can take out one of the captain's chairs or load him through the back hatch. I'm used to using that back space (flip the 3rd row up and down often) but I can get used to leaving half of it up all the time. Glad to hear it worked well! Do you have it installed with the belt or LATCH?

-Angela


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Thanks! That's what I'm considering. I figure I can take out one of the captain's chairs or load him through the back hatch. I'm used to using that back space (flip the 3rd row up and down often) but I can get used to leaving half of it up all the time. Glad to hear it worked well! Do you have it installed with the belt or LATCH?

-Angela

I used mine for one trip in the 3rd row and didn't have an overrecline issue, even without bracing. It's just the captain's chairs. I couldn't easily get a good install with the belt, so I used latch.


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

I took out the captains chair behind the driver to create an aisle, and used LATCH in the 3rd row. But according to my manual you have to have all the seatbacks at the same angle, so you can't have half of the back down, unfortunately. HTH!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amila* 
I took out the captains chair behind the driver to create an aisle, and used LATCH in the 3rd row. But according to my manual you have to have all the seatbacks at the same angle, so you can't have half of the back down, unfortunately. HTH!

Though that is a parental decision (one that I have made myself)...


----------



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

Ok, so we bought the Sienna XLS 7 passenger 2011 on Saturday. I only have a Britax Boulevard for now, but we installed it in the captain's chair behind the driver's seat (lemme tell you, those latch hooks are HARD to get to), not completely upright, with a slight recline, as DS loves it that way. DH is 5'11" so the seat is scooted back pretty far, but we also scooted the captain's chair back all the way (we don't use the third row for now at all). There is TONS of space between the rearfacing Britax and the driver's seat, at least 2 feet. I cannot imagine the Radian being that much bigger to not fit in there? it must recline then like a bed and be 1 foot taller than the Britax to actually hit the driver's seat. I don't know if the older Sienna has less space though.
I will be checking out a Radian next week in SFO at my MIL's and can take measurements...
Anyways, DS will remain in the Britax til he hits 35 pounds, and the new baby will be in the Maxi Cosi Mico until she outgrows it, so I don't know how soon I really need to buy the Radian then... I was also thinking of buying it on Amazon, it's $220 there and they do take them back if they don't fit, no mess no hassle... Free return shipping!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Yes, it really is that much bigger and takes up that much more room. The Britaxes easily and readily go more upright, which saves a ton of room, whereas the Radians are stuck at a 45* angle, and with the tall shell, it takes up a ton of room.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Actually, I can fit a Radian in my sienna with the captain's chair pushed all the way back (the LATCH in the '09 is easy to get to, so I guess they changed it for the worse on the '11). Even over reclined it fits in the sienna. It's just not safe reclined over 45 degrees. Not to mention ds hated being that laid back (before it started overreclining). The CA, on the other hand, fits just fine headrest fully extended (which is taller than the radian) with the captains chair NOT all the way back.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Ditto. I installed a radian in the sienna once and had tons of space.

-Angela


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

I have a RF Radian installed in my 2001 Jeep Grand Cherokee for my 8.5 month old DD. She is in the middle of the back row with a seatbelt install (other two kids on either side). Middle fits pretty well, and really is our only option as it is a lap belt and has no tether anchor behind it, and I have one child in a HBB, and one FF that needs a tether, so shoulder belt or tether needed for other 2 positions, so I have not tried it on the side as I can't use the middle for either of my older two. Her seat does recline a lot, but it fits between the 2 front seats, so no problems as far as not being able to move the front seats back. I don't have to worry about airbag sensors either as does not have the newer type. I was able to get it a little more upright by installing as others have suggested here...putting more weight on the part where her feet will go while pulling the belt.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I had a Radian in my Jeep Grand Cherokee and it was like the seat was made for the car. It easily installed upright and allowed the front seat to be all the way back! And then I moved to a minivan and couldn't sit in the front seat because the Radian was stuck at a 45* angle.


----------

